# Canon Experience Stores Coming Soon [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-experience-stores-coming-soon-cr3/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-experience-stores-coming-soon-cr3/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Following Apple & Leica….


</strong>Canon will be launching their first “Canon Experience Store” in the coming days. They will start with at least one store in Calgary, Canada and slowly open more stores around the globe. I’m told Canon is buying “heritage” type buildings around Australia for the stores.</p>
<p><strong>Features of the store (Unconfirmed)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>They will be similar to apple stores, all white, simplistic and will allow hands-on use of canon equipment.</li>
<li>These stores will feature camera and lens trial areas, 8 to 10 iMac computers for education courses and a learning area.</li>
<li>The audiovisual systems in the store will feature multiple large-format LED and LCD displays.</li>
<li>The customers will walk through a “LED Tunnel” when entering the store to immerse the customer in sights and sounds.</li>
</ul>
<p>The announcement for this project should come early next week.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## rs (Jan 11, 2013)

Soon there will be a few Jessops stores available in the UK for them to use...


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 11, 2013)

If there would be one near me id be happy if you could try out L lenses there. They should install some 1200mm lens to try out too


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, at least we now know where they plan to put all that extra cash they are making (trying to make) out of us gearheads with their recent pricing "strategy". 

But that bitching aside: Of course it would be nice to try out some of the more exclusive lenses. The best thing I have seen in stores within 100km of my home town is around the level of a 5Dmk3 and 70-200 2.8 IS II. But if they are now trying to become Appleish (i.e., sell stuff not merely for it being good, but for it being hip, and that at a premium), I am not interested.


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 11, 2013)

Well i guess the most money is just made by the appleish stuff.


----------



## rs (Jan 11, 2013)

Will these stores sell at RRP? If so, the stores will just be loss leaders, designed to increase product awareness and Canon sales through Amazon and the like. If they are competitive on price, RRP goes out of the window and smaller retailers will struggle and probably stop selling Canon gear.

I guess another option is to go fully down the Apple route and use price fixing to ensure everyone sells at RRP


----------



## zim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's great news, trying stuff is becoming a real issue, as long as one opens near me of course 8)
Lots of heritage buildings and a big fancy Jessops store near my work so ya never know ;D ;D


----------



## squarebox (Jan 11, 2013)

This is cool to hear, since we have these already in Japan, albeit Nagoya and Tokyo are the only ones I know of. It's pretty cool that they have classes there and it is a great chance to try out all their lenses to get a feel for something you are about to plop down $2000 on. 

The one near me offers free intro classes on how to use the 650D, Macro, Portraits (need to bring a girl with you), and kids photography (must supply own child).

I don't think you can buy anything at the one we have in Nagoya. I don't think I've even seen a cash register.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jan 11, 2013)

Those of you that were early adopters of the 5D3 now know where their $1,000 markup went


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jan 11, 2013)

An excuse to go to Calgary.


----------



## infared (Jan 11, 2013)

Now I know where that $1000 premium that I paid on my 5D Mark III went ...To open a Canapple Store. LOL!
I thought it was for the facilities that got destroyed in the Tsunami?
I hope my investment was used for the LED Tunnel.....that would REALLY excite me.
( BTW the new white Canon N is looking very "Applish")


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 11, 2013)

Grummbeerbauer said:


> Well, at least we now know where they plan to put all that extra cash they are making (trying to make) out of us gearheads with their recent pricing "strategy".
> 
> But that bitching aside: Of course it would be nice to try out some of the more exclusive lenses. The best thing I have seen in stores within 100km of my home town is around the level of a 5Dmk3 and 70-200 2.8 IS II. But if they are now trying to become Appleish (i.e., sell stuff not merely for it being good, but for it being hip, and that at a premium), I am not interested.



Aye aye sir


----------



## littlewildcat (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't have to wait for the Calgary CES. The showroom in Hong Kong serves more or less the same purposes. They have very polite and professional people there explaining Canon products and you are free to play and test with all the cameras and lenses. Super-tele lenses are set up therein and you can view the beautiful scenery of the harbor too.
I went there with my dad once during our last trip to Asia in 2010 and was very impressed. 
Btw, you will find very beautifully printed brochures for their products there.


----------



## vjlex (Jan 11, 2013)

squarebox said:


> This is cool to hear, since we have these already in Japan, albeit Nagoya and Tokyo are the only ones I know of. It's pretty cool that they have classes there and it is a great chance to try out all their lenses to get a feel for something you are about to plop down $2000 on.
> 
> The one near me offers free intro classes on how to use the 650D, Macro, Portraits (need to bring a girl with you), and kids photography (must supply own child).
> 
> I don't think you can buy anything at the one we have in Nagoya. I don't think I've even seen a cash register.



Here in Osaka too! Just opposite the experience store is the Canon repair center. Pretty nice setup.


----------



## ddl (Jan 11, 2013)

Do they intend to sell product there (Calgary Store) to compete with Vistek/Saneal/TheCameraStore/etc.?

If so then they're competition for those stores who might then tend to push other product.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 11, 2013)

Following Apple and Leica? Second step after pricing in their direction...


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 11, 2013)

The one in Tsim Sha Tsui in Hong Kong is already open and awesome. They have all the lenses on display, and every camera available out on display, ready to play with. I played with the 1DX and the 5DIII for the first time there almost a year ago. They have all the lenses on display and you can ask to use any lens and body combination you want. I did a test drive of the 24-105 on my 5DC which convinced me to eventually buy it. 
Also, the store is up pretty high in a skyscraper, and they have the 400, 500 and 600mm lenses set up on different bodies and tripods to use. Every time I go to Hong Kong I love to step in there and play with all the fun toys!
The only problem is that everything is priced at full retail, so they are definitely not the place to buy things.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 11, 2013)

WHY DOES EVERY THREAD START WITH AT LEAST 3 PEOPLE COMPLAINING ABOUT PRICE?

Okay, I'm better now. 

I'm almost a sole Apple user, though I have to work with all OS' at work, and support the (Java) software I write on all platforms (even Linux at this point). I have an Apple store near me, and, I can't stand the place, but it works out for me. I can't stand the people that treat it like an Arcade, nor the staff that *always* have to ask one or two people my question, and sometimes they just make stuff up.

How it DOES work for me, is that I can bring in a product, and, for free, get a basic diagnostic done, and an actual quote if it's not under warranty. I've gotten otherwise broken items at a refurbished discount, and, I can have stuff shipped to and from the store (warranty) without a hassle, or chasing down the FedEx guy.

Now, Danbury now has a Microsoft store, and it's a dead clone of the Apple store, right down to the incompetent employees that have to even ask someone else why the price doesn't come up as advertised (way to go there) . . . but they missed the point.

HOPEFULLY, if Canon does do a storefront, they do it the same way that Apple did (again, we have the prerequisite 2+ people complaining that Apple is just trendy/expensive, so we've met a quota) and at least hide a few professionals in the back room, and use the stores as a place to take in warranty/repair items efficiently, then we may have something. Moreover, if they do things like Apple does (and *REAL* camera stores) such as free beginner lessons, intermediate classes, then they'll grow their brand, at least on the lower end until the middle end.

Let's hope they don't try to hawk their printers though ;D

*steps down from his soapbox, wiping the rotten tomatoes from his coat*


----------



## LukieLauXD (Jan 11, 2013)

LED Tunnel, just what the doctor called for. ;D


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 11, 2013)

dstppy said:


> WHY DOES EVERY THREAD START WITH AT LEAST 3 PEOPLE COMPLAINING ABOUT PRICE?



umm, that would be because at least 3 people in each thread are annoyed with Canon gear being priced above the competition. ;D Sorry, just couldn't resist! 

On a separate note, I think Canon is looking into a brand re-positioning a la Apple and Leica and that would be unfortunate for those of us who purchased Canon gear considering their market position as it was...

Cheers!


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 11, 2013)

oh no if one of these stores come to scotland it will cost me lol


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope they don't do this in Fort Lauderdale, or I will never be able to pay my house off...


----------



## RC (Jan 11, 2013)

This could be fantastic if it is stocked with all their lens, speedlites, bodies, and accessories. Well maybe not so much with the big whites to keep inventory costs down. 

I have a feeling it will be Powershots, low-end printers, and Rebels, and maybe a few very basic low end lens. Hope I'm wrong, I would love to see a shop loaded with lots of serious gear. I welcome a store in my town.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 11, 2013)

Why is it that when a company does something, everyone (ok, not everyone, but a lot of people) come out and say they are copying Apple?! Why, because the showrooms are going to be white?!

FFS, there was life before Apple you know! Such showrooms have existed for years, that's what shops are. Only difference is now you can go in and play, and then search for the best rate online.

I think it is great that Canon are doing this. As people say, the one in HK is excellent, and considering the amount of Body vs Body threads on these forums, as well as Lens vs Lens threads, what better way to find out for yourself than to go along to their showroom and take all the gear for a test drive. Brilliant.


----------



## EdB (Jan 11, 2013)

Ugh, Canon Geniuses or Canonistas.....


----------



## Pixelsign (Jan 11, 2013)

great news. i'm realy looking forward to see such stores in germany!


----------



## infared (Jan 11, 2013)

well_dunno said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > WHY DOES EVERY THREAD START WITH AT LEAST 3 PEOPLE COMPLAINING ABOUT PRICE?
> ...


+1
(yes, we know this is off-topic)
Yes..that would be because I bought an Olympus OM-D Body 9 months ago for $999 and it is sold for only $50 under the list price now. I bought a Canon 5D III Body 6 months ago for $3499 and is can be had for $600-$900 below list now. I find that to be a LITTLE more than annoying.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 11, 2013)

My secret weapon in getting my friend in Banff to switch from Nikon. But really, Canuckleheads get it first? go figure


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 11, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> My secret weapon in getting my friend in Banff to switch from Nikon. But really, Canuckleheads get it first? go figure


Too much oil money floating around Calgary? Another advantage is no PST, only 5% GST- so an 8% advantage over Toronto and the rest of Ontario right there.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 11, 2013)

well_dunno said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > WHY DOES EVERY THREAD START WITH AT LEAST 3 PEOPLE COMPLAINING ABOUT PRICE?
> ...



If people are correct and Canon is going to try and make all of their stuff too expensive, they will fail, but look at the Rebel market; the T4i is an absolute winner with so many things that people have been asking for. The HS stuff is also takes fabulous pictures for what they're priced at and what they are.

And those types of cameras are their bread-and-butter. They forget that, and they're toast, plain and simple.

I think (hope) we're getting back to a point where the only thing that separates one good brand from another is how it shows it's customers it values them. The rumor basically told us the design of the store -- which doesn't say much over that there IS an education section, which is promising. That, to me, says they're trying to take the Rebel users and show them how to use their gear . . . it's definitely a start.

Now, that's not us, but it's also not the ultra-high-price market either. It's one thing to long after L lenses (as we all do), it's completely another to go on as people have done since the 5Dmk3 came out. 

I want one, badly. But the price is stopping me . . . but I still get 'ooh' and 'ahh' with my 60D or 5D2 with my 85 1.8 or 200 2.8 and that just won't change, no matter how much I want the more expensive camera . . .

Again, let's hope this is a play for the mass market and an attempt to improve their brand, vs. how MS did it in just trying to get as much floor space for selling crap.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 11, 2013)

infared said:


> well_dunno said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



I know, but that brings us back to Apple (sort of). With Apple, you pay (with bugs) to be a beta tester of the latest-and-greatest. With the MK3, we all knew the price was coming down (not necessarily how much or when) . . . but you got all of the little giggles and shivers of the shiny new camera right away, paid in money, but didn't have to pay like the rest of us, sitting up nights reassuring ourselves that what we have is 'good enough' ;D My wife thinks I have the DTs.

I got an iPhone5 as soon as it came out (My 4 was out of contract) and I KNEW they'red be issues (actually hasn't been too bad), but you have to go in knowing what's going to happen.

MSRP always (to me) seems like a manufacturer's wish list . . . especially with cars.


----------



## quartzie (Jan 11, 2013)

There's been a "Canon Experience" showroom in Taipei, Taiwan for about two years already.

It has most of the current camera bodies (Rebels, 5d2, 5d3, 6d, 7d) available for testing, though the lens pairings are set and the staff doesn't want to attach any of the other lenses on show in the store. There's a small stage with long white tele *L*enses for those of us who are never going to use them in real life. Initially, there were a couple of 1d3 bodies attached to those, but they've been switched for 5d2s.

All the company's compact cameras and most printers are on show as well and the local distributor uses the storefront as a service and RMA counter.

Interestingly, though - the store doesn't actually SELL anything  .


----------



## dkyeah (Jan 11, 2013)

Well... I hope for them they can figure something out to make their 5D MKIII and 1D X tether properly with all the iMacs they'll have "for education" :


----------



## neech7 (Jan 11, 2013)

Singapore has one too. I don't know why this is news, since they are many in Asia, as reported by many here.


----------



## Frage (Jan 11, 2013)

Less fancy stores and more DR


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 11, 2013)

If Canon did adopt Apple's pricing strategy that would mean when a new Mark II or III comes out, the new product with the better technology comes out at the same price as the old porduct.  In any event, if Canon is going to put stores in the US, then I hope they put one in the DC area.


----------



## hmmm (Jan 11, 2013)

hmmm... boutique showrooms, raised prices.... Canon might want to look at JCPenney as a case study in how NOT to implement the Apple model. 8)


----------



## unfocused (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder what percentage of their sales will be Canon branded t-shirts, coffee mugs, backpacks and other souvenirs.

Go in, play with a lens for 15 minutes. Leave looking like a walking billboard for Canon.


----------



## bkxmnr (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope they'll have an artsy coffee table book like Leica's NinetyNineYears.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 11, 2013)

rs said:


> I guess another option is to go fully down the Apple route and use price fixing to ensure everyone sells at RRP



DIdn't they just start doing that this month or something?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 11, 2013)

Grummbeerbauer said:


> Well, at least we now know where they plan to put all that extra cash they are making (trying to make) out of us gearheads with their recent pricing "strategy".



hah



> But that bitching aside: Of course it would be nice to try out some of the more exclusive lenses. The best thing I have seen in stores within 100km of my home town is around the level of a 5Dmk3 and 70-200 2.8 IS II. But if they are now trying to become Appleish (i.e., sell stuff not merely for it being good, but for it being hip, and that at a premium), I am not interested.



In my area we already have stores that demo everything and have classes etc. so all this might mean is that now their prices go up. :'(
Unless they get sales to increase 10x and then can lower prices on everything heh.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 11, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> If Canon did adopt Apple's pricing strategy that would mean when a new Mark II or III comes out, the new product with the better technology comes out at the same price as the old porduct.  In any event, if Canon is going to put stores in the US, then I hope they put one in the DC area.



It would also mean that they will stop worrying about internal market segmentation and go full bore and less conservative. Soon we will have 4k unclocking code for the 1DX, sensors with much better DR, AutoISO that works in non-1series cameras, 7D2 arrives with better AF than 1DX. ;D  :


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 11, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’m told Canon is buying “heritage” type buildings around Australia for the stores.



Cool, so we've got yet another place that we can go and try out nice gear before we buy it for half the price online?


----------



## pharp (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually I would love to see this kind of thing with ALL the players represented under *one* roof - you could of course go to a B&H etc, but wouldn't it be nice to be able to see and maybe even try cameras from Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Sony, Samsung, Fuji etc with no pressure to buy?


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 11, 2013)

Any US stores announced?


----------



## Abraxx (Jan 11, 2013)

I really would like to see such a store opening in Munich


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 11, 2013)

rs said:


> Soon there will be a few Jessops stores available in the UK for them to use...


I was wondering if they might be interested, as Canon bailed out Jessops the last time they were close to administration and own a proportion of the shares I believe.


----------



## Marine03 (Jan 12, 2013)

4 pages is to many to read..... 

but seriously CANADA? I mean I love visiting but you can't tell me that Chicago New York or London UK wouldn't be a better launching point


----------



## KitsVancouver (Jan 12, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> 4 pages is to many to read.....
> 
> but seriously CANADA? I mean I love visiting but you can't tell me that Chicago New York or London UK wouldn't be a better launching point



There are some cities in Canada where there are huge numbers of wealthy people. Vancouver has some of the most expensive real estate in the World. Calgary, although not the biggest city in Canada, has loads of oil money. My guess Calgary is a test store as the costs and risks of failure of opening a store in a city like New York would be quite high.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just think of all the amazing shots of Rundle and Cascade these new Canon owners will achieve!


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 12, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> 4 pages is to many to read.....
> 
> but seriously CANADA?


One of the few countries with a relatively healthy economy these days... As a couple people have pointed out- Calgary is awash in disposable income at the moment.


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 12, 2013)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Marine03 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 pages is to many to read.....
> ...



So by the same logic, we're going to see the Canon Stores in Australia being set up in Perth, Karratha, Port Hedland, and Roxby Downs?


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 12, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Marine03 said:
> ...


Well, Calgary has a population of 1.2 million and is a shopping destination for tens of thousands of oilsands workers who are unable to spend their money in Fort MacMurray. In addition, those of us from larger cities often save hundreds in taxes by buying in that province, so if all of those places you mentioned have similar economies- sure, why not. ;D


----------



## DaynaLee (Jan 13, 2013)

When Canon announced it's MAP pricing, I thought that would be good for independent camera stores that are being undercut by the big online retailers. MAP pricing would give the stores the chance to sell the cameras at the same price as the big online retailers, and the customer could walk out of the store with their purchase. The store stays in business.

I guess I was being idealistic and naive to think that Canon was instituting MAP pricing to help the small independent camera compete with the big online retailers.

These Canon stores will not only create high profile competition to the small independents, they will have the advantage of being the manufacturer and distributer of the product, giving them a cost advantage. That cost advantage will not translate into better prices for consumers. It doesn't at Apple stores! Instead it will be redirected towards glitzier stores in high traffic shopping centers that small stores can't afford. The massive Canon advertising program , which now works to support the sale of Canon products at independent retailers, will provide Canon with the foundation to promote their own stores and draw sales away from the small retailers. Those small retailers cannot afford to mount advertising campaigns on the scale that Canon can. 

At this time, one of the major photo retailers in my area has been running ads on TV in conjunction with Canon. Instead of having that support from Canon, Canon will be working against them and they'll be on their own. 

I'm sure that the Canon stores will be as sharp and glitzy as the Apple stores and the salespeople will be well trained on Canon products. The stores will probably be better stocked with Canon products than the small independents as well. 

But I doubt that Canon stores will be carrying aftermarket and third party merchandize like Sigma, Tamron lenses, or Nissin flashes, or aftermarket batteries. The small accessories like lens hoods and caps, shutter release and flash cables...they'll all be premium priced Canon products, not less expensive aftermarket brands that work just as well. 

And when the customer is trying to decide on a camera, the saleperson is not going to show you a Canon and a Nikon or some other brand. He's going to show you a Canon and a Canon. Not two comparable cameras at similar price points, but two different quality level Canons at different price points.

My greatest concern is the harm this will do to my local independent camera shop..the place I go to when I need a roll of seamless, or some sort of wierd cable or bracket or lighting accessory, the place where I can try stuff other than Canon brand.

So if they open one of those stores in my area, I'll go there, enjoy the glitz, try out the cameras, pick the brains of the salespeople, but when I decide what I'm going to buy, I'm going to keep my purse closed and head over to my local camera store and spend my money there. My local shop is a small shop, off the beaten path and is crammed with all kinds of gadgets and accessories. The owner told me that if Canon opens a store nearby, it would probably kill his business. I would hate to see that happen.

I hope Canon does not do this.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Marine03 said:
> ...



I genuinely LOLed at that


----------



## sanj (Jan 14, 2013)

I do not understand why this is 'news' of for that matter even special? 

Do not most big companies have 'showrooms' or stores where they exhibit their merchandise?


----------



## sanj (Jan 14, 2013)

DaynaLee said:


> When Canon announced it's MAP pricing, I thought that would be good for independent camera stores that are being undercut by the big online retailers. MAP pricing would give the stores the chance to sell the cameras at the same price as the big online retailers, and the customer could walk out of the store with their purchase. The store stays in business.
> 
> I guess I was being idealistic and naive to think that Canon was instituting MAP pricing to help the small independent camera compete with the big online retailers.
> 
> ...



What you say is absolutely true. However the world does not work that way. The big fish eats the small fish... Sad fact.


----------

